# "loft" / breeder pen for heavy/ non flying fancies



## rittert3 (Nov 3, 2011)

So I'm going to try to get some brunner pouters, runts, hungarian house, and parlor tumblers or roller culls (a pair of each). My idea is more breeder pens than any thing. I want to make each unit 4'6" long 2' tall and 2' wide (2 units wide, 2 high) they will be totally ply wood except for the floors of the bottom 2 units and a 30"x24" section of the front which will be a wire door. I was thinking I should put the hungarians and runts on the ground, being heavy breeds. Is this enough space for 2 of each of those breeds or should I add a small run to the front for exercise? Will these breeds mesh well in a community run? I might also add I have found hungarians and brunners already for the right price. I also found runts but they are way out of my price range (and aren't colors that appealed to me anyway) and can't locate parlors let alone tumblers for squat, so I may swap my breeds around a little or just get the pouters and huns.


----------



## rittert3 (Nov 3, 2011)

I got to thinking I should build this then a run between it and another small shelter (I'll have to come up with a design) for young birds. And Bump.


----------



## rittert3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Any input at all?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure how big the house pigeons get, but unless you build a big fly pen I don't think thats big enough. Not sure my opinion counts though my loft is 12 ftx 18 ft with a 2 ft walkway down the back, bigger is better.
Dave


----------



## rittert3 (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't build a building type loft as I'm keeping my birds on somebody elses property and don't have a ton of room to work with. I think I mightjust build a 4'wx2'dx4'/3'8"h "lean-to" and put it at one end of a 4' w x6'l x6't fly pen/ run and just put boxes in there facing the center. I'm just not sure how the huge runts will get along with the tiny brunners and non flying parlors in the same pen though. None of these breeds are really flyers so I don't see any sense in much of a fly pen, more just some where to get out and scratch around. The house pigeons are about 2/3s the size of the runts I've seen but, the brunners are no bigger that a 20oz. coke bottle.


----------



## rittert3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's the final scetch up draft for my new breeder pens. It will house a pair each of Brunner Pouters, Hungarian House, Runts, and Parlor Tumblers. I'm going to build a nest box for each pen with the left over lumber. The frame will be PT 2x2 the solid walls will be PT 1/2" ply (with the back of each pen opening down and out for access), the floors will be 1/2" HWC, the front and sides 1x3/4 poly net, and the roof corrigated/ galv. Aluminum. Dementions are 4' deep, 6' wide and the height is 5' in the front and 4'6" in the back. Here's a link to the pic on my photo bucket it dosn't want to show up here.

http://s1129.photobucket.com/albums/m507/rittert32005/?action=view&current=PigeonBreeder.png


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> I'm not sure how big the house pigeons get, but unless you build a big fly pen I don't think thats big enough. Not sure my opinion counts though my loft is 12 ftx 18 ft with a 2 ft walkway down the back, bigger is better.
> Dave


So it's true - size does matter? SORRY! Couldn't help myself.&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

almondman said:


> So it's true - size does matter? SORRY! Couldn't help myself.��



LOL LOL LOL!


----------

